# EasyTune zum problemlosen oc geeignet?



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

da ich jetzt einen guten cpu lüfter auf meinem i5 2500k habe (prolimatech genesis) wollte ich mal oc versuchen. als Mainboard hab ich ein Z77 DS3H von gigabyte.

kann man problemlos das mitgelieferte easytune benutzen? ohne dass dann stabilitätsprobleme auftreten oder sollte ich besser selbst hand anlegen.... habe so an ca. 4ghz gedacht

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Like-a-Sven (27. August 2012)

Hi ich hab auch ein gigabyte mainboard mit easytune man kann es sicherlich benutzen aber ich würde einfach kurz is bios den multi hochstellen und fertig.
Du kannst ihn auch ohne probleme auf 4.2ghz takten. Also beim start ins bios und den Muliplikator einstellen auf 42. 
Ich nutze easytune nur für die einstellungen vom cpu lüfter und dafür ist es echt top#

Edit: ich hab gerade mal mit easytune meinen auf 4.1ghz gemacht läuft problemlos also kannst machen 

Edit2: Tu es nicht!!!! Die cpu geht so nichtmehr in den idle!!!!

Edit3: Es liest sogar die Frequenz falsch aus! Also absolut nicht geignet zum übertakten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

Benutze lieber das UEFI fürs Übertakten, Software kann immer Macken haben, aber das BIOS/UEFI ist meist sehr stabil und ausgereift was OC betrifft.
Über Software kommt es einen zwar leichter vor, aber im UEFI ist es auch kein unüberwindbare Hürde.


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

mhh naja weil ich hab mir nen guide angeschaut und da ham die erklärt man muss viele spannungen etc. anpassen und dann 17std. prime... :O


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. August 2012)

Grüße, also wen du nur testen willst wie oc geht dann kannst du das Easytune nutzen, aber für permanente würde ich die empfehlen es über das Bios zu machen  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

sollte schon permanent sein  so ca. 4 ghz, wie schon gesat. reicht das wirklich NUR den Mutliplikator anzupassen oder muss ich auch die einzelnen spannungen verändern und dann nen langen prime test machen? :O


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. August 2012)

Also jup.. multi hoch und die Spannung bei instabilen Prime schrittweise hoch gehen  bis Prime stabil läuft! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

ok vielen dank, wo find ich die einstellungen dafür im uefi? unter cpu oder?  und wie lange sollte das unter prime stabil laufen
UND wie hoch muss der multi für 4 ghz sein?
Edit: Und geht die temp dabei hoch, wenn ich die spannung gleich lasse?


----------



## rabe08 (27. August 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen mit EasyTune sind nicht die Besten. Um nicht zu sagen katastrophal. Lieber ordentlich und mit Verstand übertakten und sich in die Materie einarbeiten, wie schon Vorposter geschrieben haben hat EasyTune schon Problem, die Sensoren korrekt auszulesen.


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

ok werd ich mal gucken... wie schauts mit den temps aus... steigen die extrem? oder hält sich das in grenzen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. August 2012)

Das OC ist immer von der CPU und Spannungsversorgung des Boards abhängig, ich würde dir empfehlen erst den Multi schrittweise nach oben und immer mit Prime testen ohne die Spannung anzuheben. hier steigt die Temp nicht nennenswert an da keine Erhöhung der Vcore stattfindet. 

Wenn du das max vom Multi erreicht hast ohne Spannungs- Erhöhung, kannst du den nächsten Multi mit einem Schritt Vcore an testen.

Im Grunde sollte deine CPU auf 4 ohne Vcore nur mit Multi gehen  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Like-a-Sven (27. August 2012)

Jeder i5 2500k schafft 4ghz ohne spannungs erhöhung der multiplikator muss auf 40. Aber man sollte es schon kurz testen ne vietel Stunde Prime sollte reichen und von der Kühlung schafft ein genesis das locker
Die meisten schaffen auch 4.2ghz und ich hatte mit meinem glück: ich kann ihn untervoltet auf 4.3 laufen lassen


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

nun ja mein cpu is nach 3 std. bf3  war da bei core temp, bei einem kern max. 64 bei den anderen so max. 59-60
und wenn man oc't wird der ja wärmer


----------



## Like-a-Sven (28. August 2012)

Technojunky schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja mein cpu is nach 3 std. bf3  war da bei core temp, bei einem kern max. 64 bei den anderen so max. 59-60
> und wenn man oc't wird der ja wärmer



Teste doch ma mit Prime95 den small ffts test(größte mögliche hitze) und dann poste mal die temperatur


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Wenn du das max vom Multi erreicht hast ohne Spannungs- Erhöhung, kannst du den nächsten Multi mit einem Schritt Vcore an testen.
> 
> Gruß GBTTM


 
Ich bin ein wenig verwundert das ein Giga Mitarbeiter nicht weiß das man bei dem DS3H den Vcore nicht manuell einstellen kann ...oder hat sich das durch ein neueres Bios geändert ?


----------



## Technojunky (28. August 2012)

Ich hab BIOS nicht geupdated. Und den Smalltalk ffts Test mach ich heute Mittag nach der schule mal.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2012)

Like-a-Sven schrieb:


> Jeder i5 2500k schafft 4ghz ohne spannungs erhöhung der multiplikator muss auf 40. Aber man sollte es schon kurz testen ne vietel Stunde Prime sollte reichen und von der Kühlung schafft ein genesis das locker
> Die meisten schaffen auch 4.2ghz und ich hatte mit meinem glück: ich kann ihn untervoltet auf 4.3 laufen lassen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. August 2012)

Guten Morgen *True Monkey* 

In der Tat ist es so. Nur ich habe mich versehen in der Modellbezeichnung 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

Ebenfalls guten Morgen 

Ist ja kein prob ....wie gesagt ich war halt nur verwundert das es nicht erwähnt wurde .
Aber das erklärt ja warum.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. August 2012)

Danke dir !! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Technojunky (28. August 2012)

so sorry dass ich euch warten lassen hab mit dem small fft test von prime... hab gestern nimmer dran gedacht... also nach ca. ner halben std.

Kern 0 : Max 49°
Kern 1 : Max 60°
Kern 2 : Max 56°
Kern 3 : Max 55°

aber nach 3std. bf3 warn die alle knapp an der 60 und k1 auf 64... gut die graka heizt bissl mit aber trotzdem 
 als lüfter hab ich 1 bitfenix spectre 140mm mit weißen led
und einen 120 spectre
den 140er hab ich an dem senkrecht stehendem tower vom genesis, den 120er auf dem flache, der überm ram steht..
am cpu fan hab ich den 140er den anderen an Sysfan 2.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. August 2012)

Guten Morgen    Sieht doch sehr gut aus! Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

also kann ich da noch gut übertackten?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. August 2012)

In wie weit ist die CPU jetzt getaktet ?


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

@ stock


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2012)

welche spannung legt dein board mit stockclock an? 

den multi auf 40 sollteste mit der standardspannung 100% schaffen.


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

laut cpu z: Core Voltage: ~0,96 V


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2012)

welche spannung zeigt cpu-z an, wenn du mit prime95 voll auslastet?

ambesten nen screenshot machen, wenn prime läuft.


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das war nur ebend prime an screen fertig^^ sind als keine temperaturen unter vollast


----------



## timbo01 (29. August 2012)

Sollte eig. reichen. Stell einfach mal nen Multi von 40 ein und schau ob der PC unter Prime läuft. Stürzt er ab => Spannung erhöhen. Evtl kannst du die VCORE sogar senken. 1.176 erscheinen mir für nen Intel relativ viel.


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

mit meinem board kann man die spannung nich erhöhen... :O komisch aber wohl war


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

so hab den multi mal auf 38 gesetzt... testweise und hab jetzt seit ca. 10 min prime laufen und noch funzt alles... :> bis auf meinen hitzkop kern sind alle anderen drei bei 60° +/- 1 oder 2°
lüfter drehen laut easytune 6 hwmonitor auf 1090 ca. und auf den verpackungen steht 1000rpm +- 10%... also drehn die ja auf 100...  meint ihr ich kann noch auf 40 hochgehn, ohne dass der über 70 geht?
ok nach weiteren 15 min kann ich mir die 4ghz dann wohl abschminkent -.- i-wie is mein i5 nen hitzkopf -.- kern 0 kommt nicht an die 60, kern 1 geht auf 70 die anderen beiden 63-65  wie geht das mit so nem mega kühler -.-


----------



## timbo01 (29. August 2012)

Kühler richtig drauf? WLP korrekt aufgetragen?
Sogar meine kleine H60 kühlt ne OC'd 140W CPU auf 55°C. 
Da kann ich mir das bei deinem Kühler nicht vorstellen da du auf jeden fall unter 140W TDP sein solltest. Iwas stimmt da glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

also fester als feste kann der nich drauf sein  wlp is ordentlich druff, so wies inner anleitung stand... und bei meinen 2 ratternden h100 waren die temperatur auch mittelmäßig... is glaub der is einfach verdammt dazu heiß zu sein


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2012)

Dein Prob ist das du den vcore nicht manuell fixen kannst und das nehmen mußt an Vcore was das Board bei dem Takt auf auto anlegt.

Aber selbst deine jetzigen 3,8 ghz sind absolut ausreichend zum zocken 
Und sobald die Außentemparaturen ein wenig fallen kannst du problemlos auch 4 Ghz fahren.

Bedenke auch das du diese Temps nur unter Prime erreichst im Schnitt sind es dann beim zocken 10° weniger


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

naja als ich mal nach 3 std. bf geguckt hab warn die höher als mit prime  naja ich mein 70° find ich schon bissl ungeil...


----------



## Technojunky (29. August 2012)

bzw. alles ab 60  ich mein von nem 60 euro brocken kann man doch ruhig was erwarten


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. August 2012)

alles im Grünen Bereich   !


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2013)

ich bin mal so frei und stelle meine frage hier, statt einen neuen thread zu eröffnen. 

der easy tuner zeigt zwei werte für cpu-temp an. core temp bestätigt den niedrigeren wert. welcher stimmt denn nun? oder stimmen beide, sind nur an unterschiedlichen punkten gemessen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin* FeuerToifel*    und Willkommen, bitte rufe hier für unseren TechSupport unter der Nr 0402533040 an Mo-Fr 9-18Uhr an. Wegen Der SW können es dir unsere Kollegen genau sagen   Gruß GBTTM


----------

